# Do you and your spouse have it like that?



## NaturalHeart (Nov 13, 2011)

Someone made a comment on a thread saying a guy texting his friend alot everyday *should be* thinking of texting his wife instead of his friend.....

Well what if the spouse is BORING or you just cant do the TEXT thing with your spouse? *LET ME BE CLEAR- I am not talking about his actions of cheating/texting the friend....*

I'm asking do people have that kind of relationship with their spouse that they can text a spouse 60 and 70 times a day just like they text a friend 60 and 70 times a day?

My work load has increased recently so I dont have time to text anyone but I for sure dont text my husband the way I REALLY REALLY want to because WHEN I HAVE texted him - he seems to spoil any mood. I've tried to text him something freaky and I end up with a reply so corny LOL or INEXPERIENCED (I guess is the word) that I only text when I'm replying to him asking a question about our kids or about the house or something....

Just wondered about that after I saw the texting thread.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Not a fan of texting so i don't do it with anyone.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't text ANYONE that much, nor would I want to. The written word is so impersonal and TERRIBLE at getting a message across accurately, and what with all the cutsie abbreviations everyone seems to use nowadays I can't imagine how anyone can really understand most of what they're texted.

But maybe that's just me - I'm an old fogey.


----------



## Ten_year_hubby (Jun 24, 2010)

shaylady said:


> I for sure dont text my husband the way I REALLY REALLY want to because WHEN I HAVE texted him - he seems to spoil any mood.


Typical man


----------



## NaturalHeart (Nov 13, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> I don't text ANYONE that much, nor would I want to. The written word is so impersonal and TERRIBLE at getting a message across accurately, and what with all the cutsie abbreviations everyone seems to use nowadays I can't imagine how anyone can really understand most of what they're texted.
> 
> But maybe that's just me - I'm an old fogey.


yeah like TTYL. Talk to you later - My daughter is 7 and knows all these abbreviations well


----------



## husbandinneed0910 (Jun 26, 2012)

I text my wife throughout the day. At times it is about how the day is going and the kids, but I know if she is having a crazy day with them I will offer up that we sit have a drink and de-compress. Then offer a foot rub or massage.


----------



## Hellioness (Jul 6, 2012)

My husband and I text throughout the day, we always have, we also tend to spend a few hours on the phone a day but that's because we're in separate states for the moment. 
We used to text a LOT more than we do now, but we still do it. Usually random cutesy stuff. Occasionally we'll actually discuss something.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't text much either. I use it occasionally for quick messages but that's about it.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I exclusively text. Every once in awhile my husband will call me, but I cringe. I don't understand what people are saying a lot of the time (hearing problems), so a phone call can be intensely frustrating for me and whoever is calling. It's a heck of a lot harder to misunderstand what you're reading. Even my mom and step-dad have learned to text. LoL!

I text a few people here regularly, too. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tikii (Jun 21, 2012)

I text my friend's a lot morethan I text my husband. My husband works on an ambulance and during the day when he is working, I only respond to texts from him, or send "I love you" etc. He really doesn't have time to text anything else, and I am usually working as well. Weekends when he is working and I am not, I text my friend's, both male and female constantly. There's no reason to text my husband just to text him, because I am texting someone else.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

We used to text ALL THE TIME throughout the day because his work was soooo slow ...but his new job is HOPPIN!  So...he'll text me at his lunchtime and we'll be stupid for a bit and then I don't hear/see him until 6:30.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

I text throughout the day. Sometimes friends. Sometimes my parents or in-laws (yes the have discovered texting)... but 96% of my texts are with my husband. We text throughout the day, everyday.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

My husband is the king of one word answers...yeah, Nope, okay. Kind of tough to keep any kind of written communications going when that's all you get. We don't have a lot of free time to talk during the work day anyway so I just let it go. I only send him an email about household business related things (who is picking up the kids), we never chit chat. I wish we did sometimes. Ironically we met online and talked online for four years before meeting in person - so exclusively via written words - and somehow he was much more interested back then in writing to me than he is now. Kinda stinks. I don't make a big deal about it tho. Figure he's bored with me and doesn't have much to say...he doesn't have much to say at home either. :shrug:

I do occasionally take my lunch break to keep in touch with my girlfriends thru novel-length emails we send to each other. Hubby would never partake in such a thing these days!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

My husband is the king of one word answers...yeah, Nope, okay. Kind of tough to keep any kind of written communications going when that's all you get. We don't have a lot of free time to talk during the work day anyway so I just let it go. I only send him an email about household business related things (who is picking up the kids), we never chit chat. I wish we did sometimes. Ironically we met online and talked online for four years before meeting in person - so exclusively via written words - and somehow he was much more interested back then in writing to me than he is now. Kinda stinks. I don't make a big deal about it tho. Figure he's bored with me and doesn't have much to say...he doesn't have much to say at home either. :shrug:

I do occasionally take my lunch break to keep in touch with my girlfriends thru novel-length emails we send to each other. Hubby would never partake in such a thing these days!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

shaylady said:


> Someone made a comment on a thread saying a guy texting his friend alot everyday *should be* thinking of texting his wife instead of his friend.....
> 
> Well what if the spouse is BORING or you just cant do the TEXT thing with your spouse? *LET ME BE CLEAR- I am not talking about his actions of cheating/texting the friend....*
> 
> ...



yes my husband and i will text a lot during the day. sometimes, hes busy at work, but i still will text him.

but, if i remember to bring my phone, and/or we have phone sevice,or i can piggy back off some wi-fi, i text him constantly when im out, and i do answer him back asap.

we send pics back and forth, completely nonsense things to most important things.


----------



## prospect (Feb 26, 2012)

Me and my wife text a lot while I am at work. Sometimes just everyday stuff, and some sexting on my part. I am still working at getting her to sext me back I try to get her to send me pictures off the "girls" but she won't do it. Just today I sent her a text that said hey... How would you like for me to suck on your big sexy titties. In Spanish though so she would have to look it up on google translate. She responded that I was crazy. I think she may be right!


----------



## delirium (Apr 23, 2012)

Much like you I used to attempt to text my husband, but he was never enthusiastic about it and usually gave one word answers. Even when I was attempting to get crazy via text, not a thing. We texted a lot more before we lived together and got married. Sadly, I think living together has taken some of the fun/excitement out of it---for him.


----------



## NaturalHeart (Nov 13, 2011)

prospect said:


> Me and my wife text a lot while I am at work. Sometimes just everyday stuff, and some sexting on my part. I am still working at getting her to sext me back I try to get her to send me pictures off the "girls" but she won't do it. Just today I sent her a text that said hey... How would you like for me to suck on your big sexy titties. In Spanish though so she would have to look it up on google translate. She responded that I was crazy. I think she may be right!


 
If I sent him pics he would probably say something like "I'm at work baby" and cover up like he is naked LOL


----------

